

Crackr.com - A little Web 2.0 satire - parker
http://www.humblenarrator.com/2007/11/12/viral-web-20-beta-facebook-app-platform-syndicates-mashed-up-user-generated-content-tag-feed-through-aggregated-social-networking-ajax-widget-while-executive-thought-leadership-seeks-monetization-syn/

======
parker
Here's an entry from my comedy blog's archives that I thought some people here
might enjoy... loosely based on a founder I used to work for :)...

